# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا جــديــد تطبيق فتوشوب تعديل الصور بدون انترنت

## hima_hamod

هل تبحث كثيرا عن برامج تزيين الصور بشكل محترف ؟
الا تتقن البرامج المقدة مثل فوتوشوب ؟
هل مللت البحث عن برامج تزيين الصور والكتابة عليها ؟
هل مللت البحث عن برامج اضافة مؤثرات للصور ؟
اليوم قمنا بتطوير برنامج صغير لكن مفعوله كبير جدا و هو برنامج تعديل الصور والكتابة على الصور الجديد في المتجر.
العديد  من المستخدمين في المتجر يبحثون عن برامج تزيين الوجه في الصور بالمكياج و  برامج تغيير لون الشعر في الصور و تغيير لون العيون لكن بدون جدوى. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

